# snack time



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

just a feeding


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Some good photography there, what's the pacu feeding on?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Also thanks for posting in the right section this time.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shot! And teeth!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

looks like a feeder for the pacu but aren't they fruit eaters?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

what is that in the backround of the spotted gar picture, that shape behind the plant, it almost looks like a weird fish but it could just be a problem with the camera or my perseption


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

That looks like a pirana to me, not a pacu... Hard to tell sometimes, but that's my guess. I'd also guess it's eating a goldfish...

-Flynn


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

Fishboy it is a Jag it just was trying to get his eat on and Flyngriff it is a pacu I tried to get some piranna


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

you do know that goldfish will make pacus sick and that goldfish a like solid lard,right? theyre so unhealthy...btw how big is that garr tank the thing looks awesome


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

solar-ton:If it works for him and he enjoys the use of feeders then let him use them and if he makes mistakes let him pay for it, and i rember him saying the gar was in a 200 gallon(am i right warren?)


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

solar-ton: the occasional feeder is okay for the fish. It's like a human eating a candy bar. you wouldnt jump all over someone because they ate one occasionally. if they ate one everyday, then thats a whole 'nother story.


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

*feeding*

I only feed them gold fish like twice a month but I feed my fish a variety of food I just like feeding them gold fish just to see the kill is that strange


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

na just making a point that freakin garr looks awesome tough.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I feed my p's goldfish once a month or so. Its fine as long as proper qt proceedures are followed and they are feed healthy foods (such as oranges and zuccini) before hand. Its a nice way to give my p's some vitamin C!


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

are the goldfish dead when you feed them?...looks gross to me lol but o well


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Feeders*

No they are alive they want eat themif they are dead


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

you feed them live for the chase and the kill, goldfish improve color as well so many aggresive keepers use them to make their fish look good

Edit: i post some of the same info as warren cause we posted at the same time


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Aww they're so neat looking! That Gar is the man...or...fish


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

fishboy said:


> you feed them live for the chase and the kill, goldfish improve color as well so many aggresive keepers use them to make their fish look good


Some how I don't think so, some fish will only eat live foods, that's why people feed their fish live fish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

fishboy said:


> you feed them live for the chase and the kill, goldfish improve color as well so many aggresive keepers use them to make their fish look good


thats just something i've read.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

fishboy said:


> looks like a feeder for the pacu but aren't they fruit eaters?


i think pacus eat just about anything.


----------

